# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Profecia Dhe Frika Ndaj Saj

## Darius

*Profecia Dhe Frika Ndaj Saj*


Qe te flasesh per profecite me pareduhet shtjelluar kuptimi i plote i kesaj fjale. Cdo te thote profeci dhe cfare elementash e perbejne ate. Ne nje fjalor me popullor profecia eshte parashikimi i ngjarjeve te ardhshme. Po kete kuptim kjo fjale ka dhe sipas fjaloreve ne te gjitha gjuhet e botes. Si etimologji e ka origjinen nga fjala greke *pro* - perpara plus rrenja *phanai* qe do te thote flas, pra flas perpara ose parashikoj. Shpesh kur degjojme fjalen profeci e lidhim ate me fene, profecite fetare te cilat jane te njohura mire nga te gjithe. Kjo lidhje ben qe profecia te shihet gjeresisht ne terminologji si nje pohim i paraqitur i i nje vullneti hyjnor. Gjate gjithe historise njerezore popujt kane synuar njohje te ngjarjeve te ardhshme nga individe apo grupe te cilat mendoheshin se kishin dhuntine e profecise. Raste te tilla jane te njohura me Egjyptianet dhe me Orakullin e Delfit ne Greqine e lashte te pasuara nga kultura ne te cilat profecite kane luajtur nje rrol shume te madh ku perfshihen ato te Amerikes se Veriut, Inkas, Actek dhe Maja, tek Keltet, Druided, Kinezet, Kaldeanet, Asirianet, , Hindute, Cifutet, Tibetjanet dhe nder te tjera, tek Kristianet. 



*Historiku i profecise*



Shfaqjet me te hershme te profecive gjeheshin me shume ne formen e formulave magjike dhe rrefenjave popullore. Ne kohet moderne astrologjia dhe teknika te tjera psudoshkencore kane fituar nje prani me te gjere. Shpesh profecite jane te bazuara tek hyjnorja apo percaktimi i vullnetit te zotave apo fuqive te tjera te mbinatyrshme. Dhe menyrat per te arritur kete jane te shumta ku perfshihen leximi i gjetheve te cajit, formacionet e reve, sjellja e kafsheve madje dhe te brendeshmet e kafsheve te sakrifikuara. Menyrat e pranuara per te prodhuar profeci ne Bibel dhe Kuran kane qene dhe jane vizionet dhe enderrat. Zhvillimi i anes spirituale ne te gjitha shoqerite antike ka qene i lidhur ngushte me zbulimin nga pjestaret e tyre te perdorimit te enderrave dhe profecive pasi ato u pane te prodhonin nje njohuri qe keto shoqeri nuk e kishin, nje drejtim dhe sugjestion krijues si dhe nje zgjidhje te shendoshe te problemeve te tyre, shpesh ne formen e barerave dhe gjerave te tjera qe kishin ne dispozicion. 



*Profecia ne Fe*



Ne shume religjione mendohet se perendite apo te derguarit e tjere te mbinatyrshem i shpallin profecite e tyre nepermjet individeve te caktuar, ndonjehere te njohur si profete, endrra ose vizione. Dhjata e Vjeter e Bibles permban profeci nga profete te ndryshem cifute te cilet parashikuan sprovat dhe veshtiresite ne te cilat do kalonin populli i tyre. Libri i Apokalipsit ne Dhjaten e Re nga shume kristiane pranohet si nje profeci qe autori i saj e lidh me ngjarjet dhe fundin e koherave ose fundin e botes (armagedon). Kristianet besoje se Jezusi permbushi shume profeci te Dhjates se Vjeter duke provuar keshtu se ai ishte Biri i Perendise ose per disa Messiah dhe se do kthehet ne te ardhmen per te permbushur profeci te tjera. Ne Dhjaten e Re historite e Jezusit qe i flet nje gruaje Samaritane mbi jeten e saj ose tregimi i te ardhmes apostujve te tij mbahen si shembuj te profecise ne traditen kristiane. 


Po ashtu ne fene Islame, profeti i saj Muhamed (rreth 600 p.e.s.) tha se kishte nje rizgjim shpirteror ne nje shpelle dhe qe nga ai moment e me pas ai foli per mesimet te cilat sipas tij vinin nga Zoti. Rizgjime te tilla shpirterore sot lidhen direkt me endrrat, vizionet dhe ajo qe kam folur neper tema te tjera, shikimi ne distance ose remote viewing. Ai i mesoi pasuesive te tij te pare se si te perdornin endrrat por kur e pa se nuk ishte ne gjendje ti bente te ndiqnin udhezimet e tij, hoqi dore dhe shpalli se ai do jete profeti i fundit deri ne diten e qametit. 

Ne kohet me te vonshme, rreth viteve 1800, Joseph Smith shpalli se kishte perkthyer disa pllaka te florinjta nepermjet frymezimit hyjnor te Jezusit duke prodhuar keshtu Librin e Mormoneve. Pjestaret e ketij besimi mendojne se themeluesi i tij eshte dhe profeti i fundit. 

Ne vitin 1863, Bahaullah, themeluesi i besimit Baha'i deklaroi se ai eshte i derguar i premtuar te gjitha besimeve. Dhe vete pasuesit e kesaj feje, duke u bazuar ne shkrimet e shenjta te te krishtereve dhe cifuteve, sidomos ne librat e Isaiah, Danielit, Micah dhe ne ate te Apokalipsit besojne ne ardhjen e Baha'u'llah dhe ne fene Baha'i. Po ai nuk pranohet as nga kristianet, cifutet e myslimanet si i derguari i premtuar pasi ngjarjet e rendesishme te Fundit te Botes nuk ndodhen gjate kohes qe ai jetoi. Po te vazhdohet te flitet per fene, tema mbi profecine mund te zgjerohet shume por ky nuk eshte drejtimi qe ka per qellim kjo teme dhe as pika ku duhet te fokusohet. Permendja e fese dhe e disa te dhenave profetike ne librat e saj u perdoren nga une thjesht per te ilustruar nocionin dhe vjetersine e tij, sidomos perhapjen masive neper bote. 




*Evidenca te Profecise*




Profecia gjithmone perfshin nje lloj komunikimi me te ardhmen ose me plane te ndryshme te ekzistences te cilat zakonisht nuk perputhen me shkencen e sotme. Per kete arsye skeptiket e konsiderojne profecine si dicka fallco. Ndersa ata qe besojne shprehen se profecia eshte e mundur nepermjet menyrave te mbinatyrshme te cilat automatikisht anashkalojne ligjet e natyres. Fuqia hipotetike e profecise nuk eshte testuar ende ne menyre shkencore dhe mbetet e paprovuar por shume njerez mendojne se disa profeci jane permbushur, sidomos ato qe jane kryesore ne fete te cilat ata i perkasin. Te tjere mendojne se disa profeci te cilat ne dukje jane permbushur mund te shpjegohen thjeshte si rastesi ose se disa profeci jane sajuar mbas ngjarjeve per t'i bere ato t'i perputhen rrethanave te ngjarjeve te kaluara. Po ashtu, shume profeci jane te paqarta duke dhene mundesine qe ato te interpretojne shume ngjarje te ardhshme. Profecite kriptike te Nostradamusit jane nje shembull primar i ketij fenomeni ndonese ata qe mbeshtesin Nostradamus shprehen se profecite e detajuara do i jepnin atij famen e nje shtrigani (gje shume e denueshme kjo nga kisha e asaj kohe). I tille eshte dhe rasti i Edgar Cayce ose sic njihet ndryshe, Profeti i Fjetur pasi gjate kohes qe ai parashikonte nje ngjarje te ardhshme, e bente ate ne nje gjendje transi. Pra me pak fjale vete profecia nuk eshte arritur te testohet nga shkenca per saktesine e saj dhe si rezultat fenomeni shihet me shume dyshim si spekullues dhe nje supersticion i rendomte. Kjo natyrisht qe nuk pengon masat e gjera te besojne ne te sic nuk pengon dhe organizata me programet e tyre te fshehta si CIA apo KGB qe te vene ne perdorim ato elemente te cilat i quanin te favorshme per aktivitetet e tyre. Ne kohet qe jetojme koncepti mbi profecine nuk lidhet me me hyjnoren por nga mendimtaret e te ashtuquajtures Epoke te Re konsiderohen si rrugetina te panjohura te fuqise se trurit njerezor. Ato konsiderohen si shtigje te cilat do cojne ne njohjen e plote te kapacitetit tone njerezor jo vetem ne rang inteligjence por dhe ne ate shpirterore. 


Ne kete nenforum ekzistojne dy tema te tjera qe trajtojne profeci te Nostradamusit po ashtu dhe ne disa tema te tjera nga une eshte permendur dhe ilustruar me shembuj Edgar Cayce. Vendosa ta hap si teme me vete pasi kam pare masivitetin e madh te interesimit ne vitin e fundit, rritje e cila padiskutim lidhet me friken qe mbizoteron mbi vitin 2012. Eshte interesante se po te kerkosh, gjehen materiale per shume te ashtuquajtur profete te cilet kane parashikuar ngjarjet e te ardhmes. Disa prej tyre kane patur nje numer te vogel parashikimesh te sakta, disa te tjere disi me shume, pra ne pergjithesi nuk kane arritur dot te ndryshojne raportet midis skeptikeve dhe besimtareve te fenomenit. Ai dhe sot e kesaj dite mbizoterohet nga paqartesia dhe frika, supersticioni dhe perpjekja e nje arsyetimi rracional. Deri tani keto jane gjera te njohura. Po ne aspektin paranormal a eshte e pranueshme profecia si nje aftesi njerezore per te shkeputur mendjen ne kohe e distance, per te pare te ardhmen e saj dhe pergatitur veten per ngjarjet qe do ndodhin? Kjo ende eshte per tu provuar sic eshte termi paranormal ende ne perpjekje per tu pranuar gjeresisht si perfaqesuesi i ketyre fenomeneve. 

Po une si Darius a i besoj profecive? Duke mos qene fetar si person, kam tendencen te mos i marr ne konsiderate (pasi sic e thashe shumica e ndergjegjes njerezore eshte mbushur me profecine religjioze). Shpesh i konsideroj fryte te nje mendje te semure ose shakara pa kripe te ndonje sharlatani. Ndersa nese i shikoj nga aspekti paranormal mendoj se truri yne eshte ende i pazbuluar ne forcen e tij dhe mendja njerezore ka aftesi  te cilat ne vetem tani kemi filluar ti kuptojme e pranojme. Pra as une nuk i shpetoj dot kontradiktes qe gjendet tek cdo njeri. Shpesh kam lexuar profeci te njerezve te shekullit te 20-te, disa prej tyre te pabesueshme ne saktesine qe kishin (por skam patur mundesi te provoj kohen e shkruarjes) si dhe budallalleqe me te cilat eshte mbushur interneti sot. Eshte veshtire te shohesh ne gjithe kete mori informacioni se cfare eshte e drejte dhe cfare eshte e rreme. Spekullimi ne kete subjekt fatkeqesisht eshte shume i madh dhe vetem pervoja personale eshte ajo qe mund te te japi nje truall te shendoshe ku mund te bazosh gjykimin tend. Per te mos e bere temen te merzitshme me paranteze, do mundohem te hedh ketu nje material qe me ra ne dore sot dhe qe flet per nje te ashtuquajtur profete te shekullit te 20-te (padyshim do jete degjuar me pare nga ju si emer), bullgarja e verber Baba Vanga.

----------


## Darius

Baba Vanga apo Vangjelia, profetja bullgare qe ka jetuar gjate kohes se socializmit dhe qe ka vdekur ne vitin 1996, thuhet se ka bere me qindra parashikime, 80 % te te cilave deri tani kane qene reale. Ata qe e kane studiuar pretendojne se nder parashiket e sakta te saj perfshihen:



- Data e sakte e vdekjes se Stalinit
- Chernobyl
- Zgjedhja e Obames si presidenti i 44 i SHBA dhe qe 20 vjet me pare ajo e parashikoi se do ishte zezak dhe presidenti i fundit pasi SHB do bllokohet ne nje krize te papare ekonomike.
- 9/11 
- Incidenti i nendetses ne Kursk ne vitin 2001 etj.

Po parashikimi me i frikshem (parashikimet e Vangas shkojne deri ne vitin 5079) eshte ai per nje date shume te aferme, Nentor 2010. 

Perpara se te vazhdoj me kete le te shohim se kush eshte baba Vanga ose Vangjelia. Vanga (Vangjelia Pandeva) ka lindur ne 31 janar te vitit 1911 ne Strumica qe sot i perket Republikes se Maqedonise dhe kaloi jeten e saj ne Bullgari deri sa vdiq ne 11 Gusht 1996. Ne moshen 12 vjecare gjate nje stuhie ajo u rrembye nga era dhe kur e gjeten kishte humbur shikimin ne te dy syte. Vanga filloi te bente parashikime ne moshen 16 vjecare dhe fama e saj mori dhene ne nje kohe fare te shkurter. Shume burra shteti e kane vizituar ate, perfshi ketu dhe Hitlerin per te cilin thuhet se mbasi la shtepine e saj, dukej shume i zemeruar. 

Fotoja e meposhte eshte shkeputur nga nje gazete bullgare ku jane te shkruara disa nga profecite e Vangas duke filluar nga viti 2008.



Ne lidhje me gazeten, nuk dihet nese eshte e sakte apo nje falsifikim pasi nuk ne foto nuk mund te percaktohet se nga cila e perditshme eshte marre kjo faqe (gje qe lidhet edhe nje here me shpjegimin qe bera mbi spekulimet). Ndonese fotoja eshte e diskutueshme, profecite e Vangas jane mese te mirenjohura dhe te konfirmuara nga shume burime te ndryshme. 

Le ti kthehemi dhe njehere parashikimit te saj qe na prek direkt ne, ai i  Nentorit 2010. Sipas Vangas eshte fillimi i Luftes se Trete Boterore qe mbaron ne Tetor te vitit 2014. Ne kete lufte e cila fillon si nje konflikt me arme te zakonshme me pas do perdoren arme berthamore e ato kimike. Interesante ne parashikimet e Vangas eshte dhe sulmi i Europes nga myslimanet pas dobesimit te saj nga lufta dhe zoterimi i Romes prej tyre. Te njejtin parashikim ka bere dhe Nostradamus. 

Po shkruaj ketu disa prej parashikimeve pasi jane te shumta dhe nuk me mjafton koha te pasqyroj cdo gje.

2008 - Perpjekje per te vrare kater krere shtetesh. Konflikti ne Hindustan. Ky behet njeri nga shkaqet per fillimin e L3B. (ngjarja e hindustanit eshte reale dhe mund ta lexoni ketu: *BBC : Sites of mumbai attacks*

2010 - Fillimi i L3B. Lufta do filloje ne nentor 2010 dhe do mbaroje ne tetor 2014. 


2011- Per shkak te rreshjeve radioaktive ne hemisferen Veriore sdo mbetet ne kembe as gje e gjalle e as bimesi. Muslimanet do fillojne luften kunder europianeve qe kane mbetur te gjalle.


2014 - Shumica e njerezve ne bote kane kancer te lekures dhe semundje te tjera te lidhura me te si rezultat i luftes kimike.


2016 - Europa eshte pothuajse e boshatisur.


2018 - Kina behet superfuqia e re e botes.


2023 - Orbita e Tokes do ndryshoje pak.


2025 -Europa vazhdon te jete e populluar fare pak.


2028 - Shpikja e nje burimi te ri energjie (mbase e quajtur reaksion termonuklear). Uria nuk eshte me nje proble. Leshohet nje anije e pilotuar per ne Venus.


2033 - Rrethet polare shkrine dhe niveli i ujrave te oqeaneve ngrihet shume.


2043 - Ekonomia boterore eshte ne lulezim. Myslimanet kontrollojne Europen


2066 - Gjate sulmit ne Rome e cila eshte nen kontrollin e myslimaneve, USA perdor nje metode te re armesh qe ka te beje me kontrollin e klimes. Ngrirje e menjehershme


2076 - Shoqeri pa klasa (Komunisem)

2084 - Rilindja e Natyres

2088 - Semundje e re. - Njerezit plaken brenda disa casteve....


Keto jane disa nga parashikimet. Menyra me e mire per te provuar vertetesine e tyre eshte publikimi dhe le te bindemi te gjithe nese jane reale apo falsifikime te rendomta per te bere sensacion mbi mendjet dhe friken njerezore. Ja dhe nje video mbi parashikimet me te gjera te Vangas.

----------


## Darius

*Dua tju kujtoj qe kjo teme nuk eshte aspak fetare dhe komentet mbi fene, profecite ne te, profetet e te tjera gjera te lidhura me cdo besim, nuk do lejohen ne kete teme. Ju lutem mos harroni qe eshte nenforumi i Fenomeneve Paranormale.*

----------


## Sirius

Nga komentet qe merr ne You Tube me shum konsiderohet si BullShit si shum profeci tjera...
Viden qe postove eshte e tepruar edhe bie ne kunderthenje me veten.
Do komentoj kunderthenjet pasi ti kryesh postimet.
p.s. u qudita kur pash kete tem te ky nenforum sidomos nga ti Darius.

----------


## Darius

Sme interesojne komentet ne youtube. Po kishte te shkruara profecite qe spata mundesi ti hidhja ne teme. Po ashtu e ke keqkuptuar si teme pasi nuk ka per qellim bindjen nese besoni apo jo neper profecite. Ajo eshte nje zgjidhje personale. Tema kishte per qellim paraqitjen e profecise si fenomen dhe Vanga ishte ilustrimi meqe i perket nje kohe fare te vonet. 




> p.s. u qudita kur pash kete tem te ky nenforum sidomos nga ti Darius.


Mos u habit qe tema u hap ne kete nenforum pasi eshte nenforumi me adapt per kete pune. Gjithmone i bej pyetje vetes kur lexoj komente te tilla se mesa vemendje lexohen temat qe hap. Do me duhet te nenvizoj, ngjyros e zmadhoj here tjeter preferencat apo bindjet e mija qe te me kurseni komente te tilla pa vend.

----------


## ilia spiro

Darius, qe te bindem se gjithe sa ka thene jane te verteta, nuk do te duhet me shume se 1 muaj. Nese L3B fillon ne kete kohe , atehere kjo eshte e besueshme. Nese jo atehere, kohrat qe kjo parashikon s`ka si te qendrojne. Por ndoshta disa parashikime, mund te ndodhin.
Profeci jane bere shume. Pse p.sh. nuk zgjodhe Shen Kozmain e Etolise, i cili ka profetizuar shume, edhe per vendin tone.

----------


## brooklyn2007

"2011- Per shkak te rreshjeve radioaktive ne hemisferen Veriore sdo mbetet ne kembe as gje e gjalle e as bimesi. Muslimanet do fillojne luften kunder europianeve qe kane mbetur te gjalle."

Po marr vetem kete paragraf "parashikues" se skam shume nerva te merrem me te gjithe. Ky paragraf eshte kryekeput ne kontradikte me veten e tij. Ne hemisferen veriore sdo ngelet me gje e gjalle si pasoje e reshjeve radioaktive dhe ne te njejten kohe muslimanet qe ne shumice derrmuese ndodhen ne kete hemisfere (Zoti e di si do kene rezistuar gjalle dhe me te motivuar per lufte per aq sa kane mbetur ne numer) do hyjne ne lufte me europianet e mbetur gjalle ne hemisferen veriore. Tani ca parashikime edhe mund te marresh mundimin ti shikosh por Darius........... come on man, you know its completely BS.

----------


## Darius

Epo une sju marr vesh ju mer jahu. Mua sme intereson e verteta apo mashtrimi i profecise. Hapa nje teme ku shpjegova se cfare eshte profecia dhe sesi lidhet ajo me psiqiken tone kolektive. Solla (po e perseris per te dyten here) rastin e Vangas meqe eshte i fresket dhe e ilustron idene e temes me se miri. Cila pjese nuk po kuptohet nga kjo qe po shkruaj une?

----------


## brooklyn2007

> *Dua tju kujtoj qe kjo teme nuk eshte aspak fetare dhe komentet mbi fene, profecite ne , profetet e  tjera gjera  lidhura me cdo besim, nuk do lejohen ne kete teme. Ju lutem mos harroni qe eshte nenforumi i Fenomeneve Paranormale.*



Ke te drejte, se paskam pare kete koment. Mund te fshihet postimi im meqenese nuk perputhet me qellimin e temes

----------


## Darius

Nuk e kam thjesht tek ana fetare por te dy komentet e fundit, i joti dhe i rushit qe me drejtoheni mua sikur po paraqes profecite e Vanges si te ishin shtylla e besimit tim. E kam bere te qarte qe ne fillim te temes, paragrafi i fundit se cfare mendoj une si Darius per profecite qe lexohen neper internete:




> Po une si Darius a i besoj profecive? Duke mos qene fetar si person, kam tendencen te mos i marr ne konsiderate (pasi sic e thashe shumica e ndergjegjes njerezore eshte mbushur me profecine religjioze). Shpesh i konsideroj fryte te nje mendje te semure ose shakara pa kripe te ndonje sharlatani. Ndersa nese i shikoj nga aspekti paranormal mendoj se truri yne eshte ende i pazbuluar ne forcen e tij dhe mendja njerezore ka aftesi te cilat ne vetem tani kemi filluar ti kuptojme e pranojme. Pra as une nuk i shpetoj dot kontradiktes qe gjendet tek cdo njeri. Shpesh kam lexuar profeci te njerezve te shekullit te 20-te, disa prej tyre te pabesueshme ne saktesine qe kishin (por skam patur mundesi te provoj kohen e shkruarjes) si dhe budallalleqe me te cilat eshte mbushur interneti sot. Eshte veshtire te shohesh ne gjithe kete mori informacioni se cfare eshte e drejte dhe cfare eshte e rreme. Spekullimi ne kete subjekt fatkeqesisht eshte shume i madh dhe vetem pervoja personale eshte ajo qe mund te te japi nje truall te shendoshe ku mund te bazosh gjykimin tend

----------


## Sirius

Profeci ditore (nese mund ti quaj keshtu) per disa dite vetem per veten time me ka ndodh edhe mua personalish, kete fenomen e njoh mir ne aspektin individual sepse me ndodh shpesh, por fjalen e kisha per videon dhe vemendjen qe un mendova se do ti kushtonit plakushkes dhe se e keqkuptova se temen do ta izolonit vetem ne thenjet e saja sepse si fenomen sigurisht e ka vendin ketu.

Profecit te nastradamusit me pelqejn ti lexoj sepse ta lene si ngreht dhe se kur jan te pa kjarta faji hedhet tek perkthyesi i shkrimit, por gjithashtu jane disi me normale ne krahasim me keto:

2196 Perzierje e plot te Aziatikeve me Europian.
Perzierje e racave pas nje lufte te pergjakur gjithashtu pas shkatrrimit te plot te hemisferes veriore

2201 Proceset termoberthamore te diellit ngadalsohen. Behet ftoht
E palogjikshme per nje periudh kaq te shkurter gjithmon duke u bazu ne stabilitetin e diellit ne te kaluaren.

2273 Nga perzierja e racave. Raca te reja.
Sdi qka te themi per kete kjo veq ka ndodh kaher dhe kurfar race te re nuk ka lind.

2291 Dielli vazhdon te ftohet. Perpjekje per te ndez ate veq jan ndermarr.
Ndermarrje per rindezje te diellit?

2296 Shperthime te medha diellore. Ndryshon graviteti. Satelitet dhe stacionet e vjetra shkatrrohen.
Logjike dhe kundethenje e asaj me lart.

2299 Levizja partizane kunder muslimaneve ne Franc  :ngerdheshje: 
Ku eshte USA veq ka ndodh perdorimi i armeve nukleare nuk iu behet von te riperdorin kunder islameve ne europ. :ngerdheshje: 

2164 Shtazet transformohen ne gjysem njerez.
Absurde

1302 ligjeve te reja dhe misteret e universit jane zbuluar.
Me ne fund nje lajm i mir.

Per te tjerat nuk ja vlejti ti komentoj

Si te them goditin rend profecit e bulgarkes dhe si pasoj e kesaj mirren per bullshit.

p.s. shkrimi nuk te drejtohet ty Darius vetem mendim i imi nese mundemi te shprehemi pasi tema eshte e hapur per komente.

----------


## Darius

Patjeter qe eshte hapur per komente. Thjesht doja ta beja te qarte qe Vanga nuk eshte baza e temes por nje ilustrim. Perqendrimi tek ajo do i jepte temes drejtimin me te gabuar te mundshem.

----------


## strange

> 2084 - Rilindja e Natyres


Këtë s'po e kuptoje. Çfarë ka menduar me rilindje?


Unë për vete nuk besoje në këto gjera por me bënë përshtypje ajo e Obames, e Stalinit dhe 9/11. Nëntori 2010 është afër dhe te shohim nëse ka të drejt kjo shtriga plake. Mirëpo se besoj se mund të ndodhi.

----------


## Darius

Paskam bere gabim qe solla shembullin e Vangas. Duhet ta kisha lene temen vetem me shkrimin hapes.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> *Këtë s'po e kuptoje. Çfarë ka menduar me rilindje?*
> 
> 
> Unë për vete nuk besoje në këto gjera por me bënë përshtypje ajo e Obames, e Stalinit dhe 9/11. Nëntori 2010 është afër dhe  shohim nëse ka të drejt kjo shtriga plake. Mirëpo se besoj se mund të ndodhi.


Me sa duket duhet kete lidhje me kete

*2011- Per shkak te rreshjeve radioaktive ne hemisferen Veriore sdo mbetet ne kembe as gje e gjalle e as bimesi. Muslimanet do fillojne luften kunder europianeve qe kane mbetur te gjalle.
*

Keto profeci jane interesante , une besoj se eshte thjesht nje imagjinate e thelle e cmendur pasi llogjika eshte arratisur nga kosherja.
Ka nje nxitje te misterit sidoqofte per ata qe kane luhatje ne cfare besojne per kete jete, ne kete bote.

----------


## bindi

> Darius, qe te bindem se gjithe sa ka thene jane te verteta, nuk do te duhet me shume se 1 muaj. Nese L3B fillon ne kete kohe , atehere kjo eshte e besueshme. Nese jo atehere, kohrat qe kjo parashikon s`ka si te qendrojne. Por ndoshta disa parashikime, mund te ndodhin.
> Profeci jane bere shume. Pse p.sh. nuk zgjodhe Shen Kozmain e Etolise, i cili ka profetizuar shume, edhe per vendin tone.


He mor Ilija ,çfare ka thene Shen Kozmai per vendin tone!??

----------


## PINK

Mua me pelqen kjo tema, interesante. Darius, si enciklopedi je, na sill materiale te tjera te lexojme.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

> He mor Ilija ,çfare ka thene Shen Kozmai per vendin tone!??


Bindi nuk ka pune Shen Kozmai ne kete teme. Po te ishte ndryshe do i isha pergjigjur vete Ilias. Larg fese ne kete nenforum.

p.s. Pink edhe kaq sa shkruajta u pendova.

----------


## ilia spiro

> 010 - Fillimi i L3B. Lufta do filloje ne nentor 2010 dhe do mbaroje ne tetor 2014. 
> 
> 
> 2011- Per shkak te rreshjeve radioaktive ne hemisferen Veriore sdo mbetet ne kembe as gje e gjalle e as bimesi. Muslimanet do fillojne luften kunder europianeve qe kane mbetur te gjalle.
> 
> 
> 2014 - Shumica e njerezve ne bote kane kancer te lekures dhe semundje te tjera te lidhura me te si rezultat i luftes kimike.


Nuk e kam permendur me kot Shen Kozmain. Edhe ai ka parashikuar se do te ndodhe nje lufte, dhe ndermjet viteve 2010-2015. Baba Vagna e ka percaktuar me qarte muajin e fillimit dhe te mbarimit dhe gjithe mynxyrat e tjera.
Pra e permenda Shenjtin per te thene se ka shume mundesi qe te dalin keto parashikime.

----------


## Apollyon

Teme shum e bukur. Te pakten kur te na pyesin se cfar esht Profecia, mos te pergjigjemi thjesht "parashikim" por edhe ta shpjegojm.. do dim si te pergjigjemi, sepse ne shum fjale qe i themi ne jete te perditshme, edhe kuptimin sjua dime. Ja un psh personalisht sme kishte vajt mendja ndonjeher ti hyja ka shum ne themel fjales  "profeci".

Pastaj per Baba Vangen, meqe e ke sjell si ilustrim, un kam nje liber te ksaj me gjitha parashikimet (profecite) qe ka shkruar. Esht me te vertete interesante kjo Vanga. Edhe historine e ka interesante per tu degjuar.

Nejse Darius, faleminderit e te lumshin duart per kto tema te bukura qe sjell, ja vlen me teper te lexosh kto, se sa e shohesh ndonje film.

----------

